# اشتراطات السلامة ومكافحة الحريق لمحطات خدمة وتموين السيارات



## M_GHAFFAR (13 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ...
كل عام وانتم بخير ...

كنت بصدد العمل في أحدى شركات تسويق المنتجات البترولية وانا بحاجة إلى الاشتراطات والكواد العالمية الخاصة بالسلامة ومكافحة الحريق لمحطات خدمة وتموين السيارات 

وسوف أكون شاكر لكم حسن التعاون وكل عام وانتم بخير ...


----------

